
Ask HN: Where is a good place to find IT contract or indie jobs? - wbsun
HN has jobs section, but it is not for short-term contract jobs. Looks like craigslist has some such kind of job posts, is that a serious place to look for short-term contract jobs for indie devs? Anywhere else?
======
IpV8
There is often a freelancer/seeking freelancer section on HN. But I have found
that the internet is a poor place to find contracts. Local meetups and
previous co-workers tend to be the best place to start.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. Last gig (5 years) came from a reference from an old co-worker, whom I
had contacted at Christmas with a cheerful family-update email. When he was
asked to be Architect on a new product, he declined and redirected them to me.

Another gig came when I got a joke-mail mass mailing from another old co-
worker. I saw the source domain was a local company I knew, and replied "Don't
see you around here; where do you really work?" Turns out they had a branch
office in his city. But anyway, he said "Jerry was asking about you; here's
his number, call him". Called him instantly; there was lots of yelling and
cheering going on. He says "We just got funding; having a party! Want to work
here?" I pause a millisecond and replied "Yes. When do I start?"

I guess its called 'networking' but I've never deliberately done it; it just
happens.

